# Fahrradanhänger am 2009er Stereo mit Steckachse?



## empit (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Zusage von meinem Händler, demnächst ein neues Stereo zu bekommen. Jetzt möchte ich damit auch einen Fahrradanhänger (Croozer) ziehen, damit der Nachwuchs auch an die frische Luft kommt.
Weiß jemand, wie Anhänger und Steckachse zusammen passen? Die Kombination hatte mein Händler bisher nicht, deshalb steht die Frage momentan noch im Raum...

Hat bereits jemand einen Anhänger an ein Fully mit Steckachse geschraubt?


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2009)

Also direkt kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber frag auf alle Fälle mal bei Cube nach, ob das in Ordnung geht (auch wegen Garantie).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (24. Juni 2009)

Hi,
Grundsätzlich wird dir Cube das nicht gestatten und die Garantie aufheben.


Du müsstes ohnehin den Stahlhalter(Kupplung) beim Croozer aufbohren für die Steckachse. Ausserdem ist die Belastung für das Hi. Bau Lager enorm hoch.
Darf ja nicht sagen das ich am Sting mal eine Woche im Urlaub mit Hänger gefahren bin 

Andre


----------



## empit (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mit Cube Kontakt aufgenommen, und prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung eines Anhängers. Leider gibt es aber derzeit wohl (noch?) kein Befestigungssystem. 

Wenn von euch auch noch keiner eine Lösung gefunden hat, siehts nicht gut aus...

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.

EDIT: deine Signatur trifft in diesem Fall ins Schwarze, Andre!


----------



## bike-nigges (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
schön, dass noch mehr Leute das gleiche Problem haben wie ich 

Ich hab das Fritzz (aber das ist je jeweils der gleiche Hinterbau) und auch den Croozer.

Syntace meint, dass sich die Kupplung nicht an der X-12 Achse montieren lasse.
Aber ich glaube, dass von denen noch keiner die Kupplung in live gesehen hat 

-> r19andre:
Wie hast Du welchen Hänger an Deinem Sting befestigt?

Irgendwie muss das doch hinzubekommen sein...

Ich denke aber übrigens, dass das höchstens mit der X-12 Inbus-Lösung geht, da sich der "Schnellspanner" des X-12 ja beliebig drehen lässt und somit gar nicht richtig fixiert wird. Und wir brauchen ja eine plane Auflagefläche für die Kupplung.

Bin mal gespannt wer das als erster hinbekommt 

Gruß,
Nigges


----------



## r19andre (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
war das alte Sting mit Schnellspanner und ein Chariot Hänger mit Weber Kupplung

Andre


----------



## PeterR (16. September 2009)

bike-nigges schrieb:


> Ich denke aber übrigens, dass das höchstens mit der X-12 Inbus-Lösung geht, da sich der "Schnellspanner" des X-12 ja beliebig drehen lässt und somit gar nicht richtig fixiert wird. Und wir brauchen ja eine plane Auflagefläche für die Kupplung.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wer das als erster hinbekommt
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Ich will keinen Hänger am Stereo befestigen, aber einen Träger (für eine Urlaubsfahrt nächstes Jahr).

Ich hab zwar noch nie eine X12-Steckachse live gesehen, hab mir aber von der Syntace-Seite das Step-3D-Modell runtergeladen. So wie ich das sehe, ist die Achse hohl (Innendurchmesser 7mm) und vorne ein 5er Inbus drin, der ebenfalls durch geht. Somit sollte sich eine Schnellspannerachse für Hänger (die haben Überlänge) durchschieben lassen. Das ist nämlich ein 5mm Durchmesser. Ob die lang genug ist, kann ich momentan nicht sagen, aber ich denke schon.

Vielleicht ist das ja eine Lösung.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## empit (16. September 2009)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich will keinen Hänger am Stereo befestigen, aber einen Träger (für eine Urlaubsfahrt nächstes Jahr).
> 
> ...



Man müßte sich das nochmal anschauen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das geht. Habs grad nicht mehr genau im Kopf und bin zu faul jetzt nochmal raus zu gehen, aber auf der linken Seite ist ja so ein Drehhebel. Der wird mittels 4er Inbus glaub ich befestigt (oder wars ne 3er Schraube mit 4er Kopf???). Da geht keine Schnellspannachse durch. Und selbst wenn doch, dann wäre die Auflagefläche meiner Meinung nach zu klein, als dass sich die Achse dort wirklich fixieren ließe. Trotzdem interessanter Ansatz. 

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab ne Lösung. 5mm dickes Stahlblech, befestigt an den beiden Aufnahmen der Bremse und dort wo normalerweise der Drehhebel befestigt ist. Da wird dann die Anhängerkupplung an 2 Punkten befestigt. Verzinkt und schwarz gepulvert. Trägt 143g laut meiner Küchenwaage auf, falls wer aufs Gewicht schaut. Hält bombenfest. 
Am WE stell ich mal Bilder rein. Oder gibts dafür gar kein Interesse?


----------



## fhmuc (9. Januar 2010)

Ich stehe jetzt vor dem gleichen Problem. Kannst Du mal Bilder von der Lösung posten?


----------



## Snevern (9. Januar 2010)

Mal schauen wann der erste rumheult das sein Hinterbau kaputt ist 

Wieso kauft ihr euch nicht ein Acid oder so dann ein  langer schnellspanner und gut ist


----------



## fhmuc (10. Januar 2010)

Snevern schrieb:


> Wieso kauft ihr euch nicht ein Acid oder so dann ein  langer schnellspanner und gut ist



Hab ich ja, ein ur-alt Limited. Aber mich interessiert die Lösung und die 3-4 Touren pro Jahr die ich mit Anhänger fahre wird das Stereo schon aushalten... und wenn nicht, heule ich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2010)

Hehe Ok jedem das seine


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Januar 2010)

Schaut mal im Liteville-Forum rein
Glaube da war das Thema auch schon mal.
Weiß aber nicht mehr ob die ne Lösung gefunden haben

Gruß


----------



## OLB Carre (11. Januar 2010)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...m;jsessionid=3AE7A3BC4AD43A74A26DCCEA9636DB0D


----------



## empit (12. Januar 2010)

meine Lösung sieht wie folgt aus. Hat sich bisher bewährt. Der Halter ist an 3 Punkten mit dem Rahmen verschraubt.
Der Cube Support hat mir zugesagt, dass der Rahmen einen Anhänger verkraftet.


----------



## healey (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich an useren Cube Stereo bikes auch gerade Anhängervorrichtungen für eine Weber Kupplung angebracht habe, hier mal unsere Lösung:

Für ein Bike: 2 einfache Drehteile aus Alu links und rechts fertigen lassen; die Steckachse verlängert, ein Edelstahlblech angefertigt. 
Funktioniert; sitzt bombenfest, läßt sich schnell abnehmen; Radbefestigung mit Steckachse bleibt unverändert/unberührt!

Und so siehts aus:


----------



## elvis_r (19. April 2010)

healey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich an useren Cube Stereo bikes auch gerade Anhängervorrichtungen für eine Weber Kupplung angebracht habe, hier mal unsere Lösung:
> 
> Für ein Bike: 2 einfache Drehteile aus Alu links und rechts fertigen lassen; die Steckachse verlängert, ein Edelstahlblech angefertigt.
> ...



Hallo haley,

habe ein stereo the one xt 2009 mit dt swiss schraubachse. Möchte meine Chariot-Kupplung anbringen. Habe ein paar Fragen zu deinem Umbau.

- was sind das für drehteile? sind das einfach distanzhülsen oder habe die ein gewinde etc.?

- wie hast du deine steckachse verlängert?

- das sieht aus wie ein schnellspanner auf deinem Bild. Meine Achse ist vollmaterial. deine auch? wie hat das funtioniert?

Danke schon für deine hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## healey (19. April 2010)

Hallo Elvis r,
die Drehteile sind einfache Distanzstücke aus Alu Vollmaterial (kein Gewinde).
Habe mal meine Skizze angefügt. 
Das Maß 17mm Durchmesser sollte natürlich mit dem Lochdurchmesser des Kupplungs-Anbindungsblech übereinstimmen. Am besten am eigenen Rahmen die Maße nochmal abnehmen.
Die Steckachse habe ich von Hope genommen (Super Teil und hat für diesen Zweck, sehr wichtig, an beiden Seiten Gewinde!!). Dazu eine lange 5mm Edelstahlstange in Vollmaterial; an den Enden jeweils ein kurzes (mit Loctite am Knebel einschrauben) und ein langes Gewinde geschnitten; alles zusammengesetzt und dann auf die richtige Länge gekürzt. 
beste Grüße healey


----------



## elvis_r (20. April 2010)

hallo haley,  

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und deine Zeichnung.

Ich habe mich auch mal umgesehen und überlegt ob ich nicht eine Syntace X12 Steckachse in Länge 150mm verbauen kann und den konischen Teil von der Steckachse abziehn, durch die Kupplung und ein Distanzstück ergänzen und wieder draufstecken kann.  Damit habe ich insgesamt 15mm gewonnen in denen ich einfach die Kupplung und das entsprechende Distanzstück einbaue. Muss aber erst mal sehen ob ich das konische Teil abbekomme und danach wieder drauf kriege.

Werde mich melden wenn ich das ganze einmal getestet habe. Wenn jemand noch Vorschläge hat, dann bitte einbringen. Habe heute mit einem Bekannten bei Cube geredet und der ist auch an der Lösung interessiert. 

Vielleicht werden bald die Steckachsenmodelle auch für Anhänger offiziell freigegeben. )


----------



## tpm8 (16. Juni 2010)

uups


----------



## Chiccoli (16. Juni 2010)

Bei Croozer sagte man mir dass keine Adapter für Steckachsen in Planung sind und das Selbstbauten nicht halten. 

*Cube Bikes*


----------



## healey (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo tpm8,
Drehteile habe ich leider keine mehr; bei Bedarf kann ich welche nachdrehen lassen. Kosten muß ich nochmal nachfragen. Funktioniert nach etlichen Kilometern übrigens alles bestens. Besten Gruß


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (19. Juni 2010)

healey schrieb:


> Hallo tpm8,
> Drehteile habe ich leider keine mehr; bei Bedarf kann ich welche nachdrehen lassen. Kosten muß ich nochmal nachfragen. Funktioniert nach etlichen Kilometern übrigens alles bestens. Besten Gruß



Möchte mich gerne der Bestellung anschließen. 

MMN


----------



## tpm8 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo healey,

danke schon mal für das Angebot, die Drehteile ggf. nachmachen zu lassen.

Was ich noch nicht verstehe:
Du sprichst von einer Hope-Steckachse, welche Du mit Hilfe der 5mm Edelstahlstange verlängerst. Dabei handelt es sich aber den Bildern nach zu urteilen um einen solchen Hope-Schnellspanner: http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_QRSTR.html Richtig?

Ist dein hinteres Laufrad auch ursprünglich mit dem DT Swiss RWS X-12 befestigt gewesen? (http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12.aspx?lang=de-DE)

Wenn ja - hast Du von der RWS X-12 den Schnellspann-Hebel entfernt und durch die verlängerten Hope Schnellspanner ersetzt, richtig?

Oder hab ich da von vornherein irgendwas falsch verstanden?

Danke schon mal für's Klarstellen...

Tobi


----------



## healey (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Tobi,
Hope schnellspanner ist richtig; habe aber die Syntace X-12 Achse. Da hier die Achse vom Schnellspanner schon durchgeht, braucht man an der X-12 Achse und sonst am Rahmen nichts verändern. Wenn man also die Kupplung nicht braucht, einfache den Hope Schnellspanner mit den Drehteilen und der Kupplung abnehmen und fertig. An der Achsverbindung des Hinterrades zum Rahmen und am Rahmen wird also nichts verändert, gebohrt oder geschraubt!!!
Anbei ein Bild dazu.


----------



## PeterR (28. Juni 2010)

healey schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> Hope schnellspanner ist richtig; habe aber die Syntace X-12 Achse. Da hier die Achse vom Schnellspanner schon durchgeht, braucht man an der X-12 Achse und sonst am Rahmen nichts verändern. Wenn man also die Kupplung nicht braucht, einfache den Hope Schnellspanner mit den Drehteilen und der Kupplung abnehmen und fertig. An der Achsverbindung des Hinterrades zum Rahmen und am Rahmen wird also nichts verändert, gebohrt oder geschraubt!!!
> Anbei ein Bild dazu.




...siehe Beitrag Nr 7...

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Flo_80 (7. Juli 2010)

Super Beitrag...hätte da allerdings noch ein Paar fragen zu den Details!


Hallo Healey,
stehe momentan vor dem gleichen Problem wie du damals mit dem Hänger....hab mir deine Fotos und die Zeichnung der Distanzstücke angeschaut...

verstehe nur noch nicht ganz, hast du dir ein eigenes Blech vom rahmen zur Kupplung machen lassen und wie konntest du das zwecks verdrehen der Kupplung an der Steckachse/Blech lösen?

Vielleicht könntes Du noch ein Paar Detailfotos reinstellen, andere Perspektive?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß der Flo_80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## healey (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Flo 80,

Fotos kann erst nächste woche machen, aber hier schon mal soviel, das ich keine Verdehsicherung brauche; nächste Woche dann mehr dazu.

Dann gibt es bei Bedarf auch komplette Teile.

besten Gruß
 healey


----------



## Flo_80 (13. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, bin gespannt!


----------



## healey (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hatte letztens wenig Zeit, daher jetzt ein wenig mehr.

Also Verdrehsicherung hatte ich überlegt, aber den Rahmen wollte ich weder beschädigen , noch durch eine Blechsichersicherung mittels Schelle verunstallten. Habe das Ganze also ohne Vielzahn, 12-Kant oder sonstiges einfach nur mit dem Schnellspanner gesichert.

Da doch nicht zu unterschätzende Kräfte übertragen werden, fand ich es besser, nicht "alles" zu fest zu gestallten und siehe da, es funktioniert; habe den Schnellspanner festgezogen und es hat sich auf Feldwegen und beim Abbremsen/Beschleunigen nichts mehr bewegt; trotzdem kann sich im Notfall das Blechteil auf dem Aluteil drehen, ohme das hier dem Rahmen etwas passiert. 

Das Ganze funktioniert jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit/bzw. 200 km. Wenn ich die Kupplung nicht brauche, einfach Schnellspanner lösen und Schnellspannermutter abdrehen, Blechteil mit Drehteilen abziehen und fertig; X-12 Achse und Rahmen ist unbeschädigt, bzw. im fahrfertigen Ausgangszustand.
Habe nochmal Teile bekommen!!
Schnellspannerachse verlängert aus Edelstahl mit Loctite im Verschluss gesichert, 4mm! dickes Edelstahlblech zur Befestigung mit einer Weber Kupplung (Löcher gefräst!); Hope Schnellspanner und 2 Alu Drehteile.

besten Gruß
healey


----------



## andy20gg (20. Juli 2010)

Hab da mal einen Hänger für meinen Stereo gebaut:






hier noch im beladenem Zustand:








noch eins:






und noch ein zweiter Hänger in einer etwas kleineren Ausführung (passt auch an mein stereo):







Den großen Hänger kann ich bei Interesse gegen ein faires Angebot abgeben. schickt mir einfach ne PM


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (30. August 2010)

healey schrieb:


> Hallo, ...
> 
> Das Ganze funktioniert jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit/bzw. 200 km. Wenn ich die Kupplung nicht brauche, einfach Schnellspanner lösen und Schnellspannermutter abdrehen, Blechteil mit Drehteilen abziehen und fertig; X-12 Achse und Rahmen ist unbeschädigt, bzw. im fahrfertigen Ausgangszustand....
> besten Gruß
> healey



Ersteinmal Dankeschön an @healey für die Teile. Haben schon mehrere Ausfahrten absolviert ohne Probleme, Montage ist einfach und geht schnell.

Wie benutzen jedoch keine Weber Kupplung, sondern die normale Chariot Kugelkopf Kupplung.  

MMN


----------



## Dooofy (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es schon wieder was neues von Weber und Co.
Bräuchte auch einen Kinderanhänger für mein Stereo.
Da ja nächstes Jahr Cube fast alle MTB´s mit X12 ausrüstet kann es doch nicht sein dass Weber nichts entwickelt.

Mfg Christian


----------



## tpm8 (15. September 2010)

Hallo Christian,

sieht leider schlecht aus. Hatte im Juli eine diesbezügliche Anfrage an Weber geschickt und folgende Antwort bekommen:

"...leider paßt die E-Kupplung in Verbindung mit der notwendigen Verdrehsicherung nicht an das Cube Rad. Die Version B scheidet aufgrund der Vollfederung aus.
Cube verbaut leider auch keine integrierten Hinterbauständer a'la Hebie oder Pletscher Comb, wo man mit der Kupplung an die Kettenstrebe hinkäme.

Leider können wir Ihnen nicht helfen.

WEBER TECHNIK GmbH"

Ich selber verwende inzwischen auch die Lösung von healey (ohne Verdrehsicherung), die sehr gut funktioniert. 

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Dooofy (28. September 2010)

So lasse mir gerade eine Steckachse X12 aus Edelstahl mit zusätzlichen Gewinde anfertigen.
Es gibt so etwas wirklich nicht zu kaufen, obwohl alle 2011 Cube MTB mit X12 sind,....???
Falls noch wer eine brauchen würde kann ich diese gerne mit anfertigen lassen, wird dann natürlich günstiger.
Ein anderer Kunde meines Radladens hat diese auch dort machen lassen und ist TOP zufrieden.


----------



## fatz (1. Oktober 2010)

@Dooofy
schau mal bei den litevillern. da baut auch einer steckachsen fuer anhaenger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (9. November 2010)

Die Liteviller können durch die Steckachse einen Schnellspanner schieben und haben so dieses Problem nicht wirklich.

Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## tpm8 (9. November 2010)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Die Liteviller können durch die Steckachse einen Schnellspanner schieben und haben so dieses Problem nicht wirklich.



Das geht am Cube mit der Original Syntace X12 Steckachse auch - siehe weiter oben die Lösung von healey. Ich verwende diese auch an meinem Stereo - tut einwandfrei.

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Dooofy (10. November 2010)

Was hast du dann für eine Steckachse.
Ist mit der original Verbauten nicht Möglich.
Ist aus Vollmaterial ohne Loch

Mfg Christian


----------



## tpm8 (10. November 2010)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Was hast du dann für eine Steckachse.
> Ist mit der original Verbauten nicht Möglich.
> Ist aus Vollmaterial ohne Loch.



Hi Christian
die kurze (135+, d.h. 142mm) Original Syntace Steckachse ( http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1741 ) passt auch beim Stereo. Dort passt eine ggf. verlängerte 5mm Achse mit Schnellspanner durch.

Siehe auch die Beiträge #24 und #25 weiter oben im Thread mit Fotos.

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Dooofy (10. November 2010)

Hab mir jetzt jedoch schon 5 StÃ¼ck von den Vollmetallachsen machen lassen.
Ist meiner Meinung nach doch etwas sicherer.
Habe diese zusammen mit 3 weiteren Kunden meines RadhÃ¤ndlers machen lassen.
Stelle aber demnÃ¤chst mal Bilder ein.


Die Syntace Achse kostet mit Versand 35â¬, der verlÃ¤ngerte Schnellspanner etwa 15â¬.
Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Vollachse fÃ¼r 80â¬ machen lassen.

Aber trotzdem nochmals vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Tipp


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (12. November 2010)

Nachgereichte Bilder ....

Cube Stereo X12 mit Chariot Standard Anhängerkupplung und @healey Adapter.



 



 





MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (13. November 2010)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, jedoch wenn ich die Einzelpreise rechne fahre ich mit der Steckachse besser.
Gefällt mir auch besser,...


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. November 2010)

Der Adapter von @healey kam genau zur rechten Zeit, seit dem JUNIOR da ist sind die Bastelstunden begrenzt.

Eigentlich hatte ich den Gedanke die X12 Steckachse vom Liteville 101 zu nutzen, diese ist mit 157mm länger.  Mit den gewonnen 15mm hätte man zw Imbuskopf und Konusring die Anhängerhalterung aufnehmen können. Der original Achsen Konusring läßt sich lösen, wird für diesen Fall auch etwas zu kurz sein um bündig am Rahmen abzuschließen. Diesen müßte man Passgenau anfertigen lassen.

Der Gedanke verdeutlicht mit einer DTSwiss Achse. 




MMN


----------



## Dooofy (14. November 2010)

Ich werde in ca 2 Wochen meine Achsen bekommen.
Werde dann gleich mal ein Bild einstellen.
Warum wollt ihr alle irgend etwas zusammenbasteln.
Eine extra angefertigte Steckachse aus Vollmetall Edelstahl gedreht kostet etwa 80â¬ (bei einer Auflage von 5 StÃ¼ck). Das sind dann hÃ¶chstens 20â¬ mehr das der Bausatz.
Das hat dann Hand und Fuss,....


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. November 2010)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Ich werde in ca 2 Wochen meine Achsen bekommen.
> Werde dann gleich mal ein Bild einstellen.
> Warum wollt ihr alle irgend etwas zusammenbasteln.
> Eine extra angefertigte Steckachse aus Vollmetall Edelstahl gedreht kostet etwa 80 (bei einer Auflage von 5 Stück). Das sind dann höchstens 20 mehr das der Bausatz.
> Das hat dann Hand und Fuss,....



Jo, mach das!


----------



## tpm8 (15. November 2010)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr alle irgend etwas zusammenbasteln.
> Eine extra angefertigte Steckachse aus Vollmetall Edelstahl gedreht kostet etwa 80 (bei einer Auflage von 5 Stück). Das sind dann höchstens 20 mehr das der Bausatz.
> Das hat dann Hand und Fuss,....



Der unschlagbare Vorteil der "healey" Lösung ist, dass sie mit wenigen Handgriffen rückstandsfrei entfernt werden kann, wenn man mal ohne Anhänger fahren möchte.

Und "Hand und Fuß" bezüglich Stabilität hat sie auch - insofern würde ich sie nicht etwas abwertend als "Bastelei" bezeichnen. Ich finde deinen Ansatz mit der Vollmetallachse auch sehr gut.

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Dooofy (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab nun endlich meine Steckachse erhalten.
Hier ein Paar Bilder:


----------



## tommiku (18. Februar 2011)

Servus healey,
habe nun das gleiche Problem, bisher gibt es immer noch keine Möglichkeit am 2009 Stereo eine Kinderanhänger anbringen...kann man bei dir Teile nachbestellen?

Danke gruß Tom


----------



## healey (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Tom,
habe noch ein komplettes Teil mit Hope Schnellspanner in schwarz für Cube Stereo mit X12 Steckachse und Anbindung für Weber Kupplung! 
besten Gruß
healey


----------



## Dooofy (19. Februar 2011)

HÃ¤tte auch noch 2 Steckachsen Ã¼brig.
WÃ¼rde sie zum Selbstkostenpreis von je 68â¬ anbieten

Mfg Christian


----------



## Norbi_Muc (6. März 2011)

Hallo Christian, 
die Lösung mit der "Eigenbausteckachse" gefällt mir sehr gut. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie du die Steckachse zum Bike verschraubst? Wie hast du das gelöst?
Danke und Grüsse 
Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (6. März 2011)

Servus,

habe die Achse nur mit Zange ganz leicht angezogen und dann dann den Adpater von Chariot verschraubt.
Man muss bei diesem X-12 System nur mit sehr geringen Drehmoment anziehen da sich dieses System ja selbst sicher. (Zwei seperate Gewinde die sich selbst sichern)

Mfg Christian

P.S. wegen der Gewichtsfrage

Original X-12 Achse 75g
Achse von mir 63g (mit Scharaube für die Aufnahme der Kupplung 76g)


----------



## PS500 (15. April 2011)

Hallo Stereo, hallo Gooofy,
wer von Euch beiden hat noch ein System zu verkaufen?
Ich hab eine 2011er Stereo mit einer DTSwiss Steckachse (12 mm) und einen Wald-und-Wiesen Kinder Anhänger.

Ich steh noch am Anfang. Mein Fahrrad-Anhänger-Adapter hat eine 10 mm Bohrung. Ich muss diese also noch auf 12 mm aufbohren (kein Problem). 

Für die Befestigung scheinen mit beide Systeme tauglich. Also, wer hat noch was "auf Lager".

Viele Grüße
PS500


----------



## PS500 (15. April 2011)

Hi Dooofy,
hast Du noch ein System.
Gruß; Peter 

(PS: Habe ne längeren Text an Dich geschrieben, ich weiß nicht, ob er Dich erreicht hat?)


----------



## Dooofy (15. April 2011)

Hallo,
Habe noch eine Achse,..

Bei Bedarf melden.

Selbstkostenpreis 69â¬

MfG Christian


----------



## josefkranz (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Christian,
hast du noch eine Achse übrig? 

Viele Grüße
Josef


----------



## PS500 (5. Mai 2011)

Danke Dooofy,
für die Spezial-Steckachse. Funktioniert super! 
Gruß; Peter  

PS: Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## Dooofy (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe noch 2
Bei Bedarf einfach melden.

Mfg Christian


----------



## josefkranz (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Christian,
danke für deine Nachricht.
Ich habe bedarf und würde eine Achse für das Cube Stereo von dir abkaufen. Wie gehen wir weiter vor? 

Viele Grüße 
Josef


----------



## Dooofy (5. Mai 2011)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Rennsemmel_ (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Christian,

ich hätte mich auch für eine Deiner Steckachsen interessiert, finde bei der Bucht allerdings nur 2 verkaufte Achsen (ich denke mal, dass Du der "Bauerseller1" bist).
Da Dein letzter Beitrag vom 5.Mai ist und die Achsen laut Bucht am 15.April verkauft wurden, wollte ich einfach nochmal nachfragen.
Wenn beide Achsen schon verkauft sind ... wäre es möglich die Maße oder die Zeichnung zu bekommen, um die Achsen selbst anfertigen zu lassen ?
Vielleicht willst Du ja auch nochmal ein paar anfertigen lassen und für 10,- mehr anbieten  also ich wäre dabei 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Dooofy (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Rennsmmel,

habe leider keine mehr.
Das Problem ist wenn ich nur 1 StÃ¼ck machen lasse, liege ich bei ca 150â¬
Bei 10 sind es dann "nur" noch 65â¬

Wenn sich also noch ein paar Leute finden wÃ¼rden kÃ¶nnte ich schon noch welche machen lassen. Kann jedoch nicht nochmals das Risiko eingehen auf 5 sitzen zu bleiben.
Verkaufen kann ich sie eigentlich auch nicht wirklich, da ich keine TÃV Zulassung fÃ¼r die Achsen habe.
Die Zeichnung habe ich leider nicht selbst, sondern nur der Metallbaubetrieb.


Mfg Christian


----------



## Dooofy (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe wieder nachbestellt,...
2 sind noch zu vergeben.


Mfg Christian


----------



## ir0nic (29. Juni 2011)

Hey Dooofy

Hast du noch eine Achse übrig?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Dooofy (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

aktuell habe ich leider keine mehr.
Sollten sich jedoch weitere Interessenten finden lasse ich noch welche machnen.


Mfg Christian


----------



## Dooofy (8. Juli 2011)

Habe nochmals Nachschub geordert,...
Bei Interresse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (25. Juli 2011)

Hier die Bilder der überarbeiteten Version.









Jetzt mit Einfräßung für einen 17ner Steckschlüssel zum festziehen.
Das Aussenstück wurde deswegen um 3cm zum Vorgängermodell verlängert.
Die Achse ist dieses mal aus Edelstahl, da die Alulegierung nicht zu bekommen war. So ist die Achse zwar etwas schwerer, aber noch stabiler.
Durch den Einsatz von Edelstahl wurden die Achsen sogar etwas günstiger,...


----------



## Hulabaloo (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Christian,

ich habe gesehen du hast wieder Steckachsen machen lassen. Ich bräucht für mein AMS 130 und den Chariot auch eine. Hast du noch welche und was würde der Spaß kosten?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dooofy (27. Juli 2011)

Hab dir ne PN gesendet

Mfg Chris


----------



## phibi (5. August 2011)

@ Dooofy:

Sind ggf. noch Achsen vorrätig? Bräuchte fürs Stereo eine. Rest gern per PM! 

Grüße!


----------



## JochenR (8. August 2011)

Hallo,

bräuchte dringend eine solche Achse.
Funktioniert die auch bei einer Weberkupplung?
Bitte schnellstmöglich melden.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Dooofy (8. August 2011)

Hallo Jochen funktioniert auch bei einer Weberkupplung.
Schreib dir noch eine PN,...


----------



## Ronja (11. August 2011)

Hallo, Dooofy, ich wäre auch an so einer Achse für ein 101 interessiert, mit welcher Weberkupplung funktioniert sie denn ? Gruß Ronja


----------



## Dooofy (11. August 2011)

Hallo,

Musst du dir selbst am anschauen.
Aber die normale Weber E passt auf jeden Fall.
Die anderen sind sowieso alle für Spezialanwendungen. (Ständer,Rohloff)

Mfg Christian


----------



## reinera (25. September 2011)

Browser Fehler - Doppelpost Sorry


----------



## reinera (25. September 2011)

Hallo, 

brauche auch eine Achse für mein AMS150 mit Chariot Hänger.

Gibts noch welche? 

Danke schon mal für die Mühen.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (25. September 2011)

Hab dein Postfach gefüttert,...


----------



## laborleida (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Christian,

hast du noch eine Achse übrig für mein Stereo?
Welche genaue Daten brauchst du?

Übrigens RESPEKT für deine Bemühungen!!!!!

gruss
Matthias


----------



## Miggyasdfaaf (5. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Achsen,...


----------



## almwiesenrocker (14. Oktober 2011)

hallo christian, 

hättest du evtl noch so eine achse für nen 901ser?

meld ich doch einfach!!)
gruß


----------



## tsv13 (16. November 2011)

hi,

würde es noch verlängerte achsen geben??


----------



## Dooofy (18. November 2011)

Hallo,

hab leider keine mehr.
Per PN gibts aber die Adresse von der Dreherei.

Mfg Christian


----------



## mdill (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Doofy,
ich möchte auch gerne meinen frischen Nachwuchs nächstes Jahr mit dem Chariot an meinem Cube Stereo K18 herumfahren. Hast du die Adresse der Dreherei für mich bzw. hast du noch welche die man käuflich erwerben kann?

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Dooofy (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich mache gerade wieder eine Sammelbestellung.
Bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich,...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sentilo (10. März 2012)

Super Initiative, Christian!

Ich hätte auch gern eine! (Dann kann endlich der Hund wieder mit auf Tour ...) 

lg

Sentilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (10. März 2012)

Geht klar,....   
Ich melde mich bei dir per PN


Mfg Christian


----------



## Sentilo (10. März 2012)




----------



## dotCOM (22. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

finde es klasse, dass ihr euch (trotz der negativmeinungen zwecks Anänger am Fully) um eine Lösung bemüht.
Ich selbst bin grad auf der Suche nach nem stimmigen Allmountain mit um die 14-150mm Federweg. Leider haben die jetzt fast alle Steckachse.
Passt die gedrehte Achse von Christian auch an andere bikes, als die von Cube?  Ich liebäugle mit einem Radon Slide AM 7.0 ..ist n DT Swiss Laufradsatz drin .. mit x12 .. könnt ihr mir helfen? 
Und wenns passt hat Christioan noch son teil für mich?

danke schonmal!!

grüße, dotCOM


----------



## NaturalShine (22. März 2012)

Ein Stereo macht das locker mit,...


----------



## Dooofy (22. März 2012)

Hallo dotCOM,

Die Achse passt für alle Bikes mit X-12 Achse,
Ist also kein Problem ein Fully als Zugpferd zu verwenden.
Warum soll man sich extra ein weiteres Fahrrad zulegen?

Wenn du also mal eine Achse brauchst melde dich einfach.

Mfg Christian


----------



## JochenR (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
habe letztes Jahr von Christian eine solche Achse gekauft. Jetzt benötigen wir keine "Zugmaschine" für einen Fahrradanhänger mehr  
Wurde nur 5mal gefahren - daher wie neu.
Wer Interesse dran hat - einfach ne PN
Gruß an alle X12-Papi´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumaromi (21. April 2012)

Hallo! Gibt es da noch solche Steckachsen? Ich bräuchte ganz dringend eine für unser Canyon AM Fully....

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Dooofy (22. April 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es,...

ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## mediator123 (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

würde bei meinem Specialized Camber auch gerne wieder den Chariot Cougar CX2 ziehen, damit das Gejammer von meiner Frau aufhört (die muss nämlich momentan ran ) Hast Du noch so eine Achse verfügbar?
Müßte bei mir mit der originalen Chariot Kupplung doch funktionieren, oder?

Danke & Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Dooofy (29. April 2012)

Servus Christoph,

funktioniert selbst verständlich mit der original Chariot (fahre ich selbst)
Bei Bedarf einfach eine kurze PN


Mfg Christian


----------



## Anitica (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo , hab mich grad im Forum angemeldet , habe das gleiche Problem wie all die anderen ! Habe heute das Cube Stereo pro 2011 gekauft , unser chariot Anhänger mit Weber e Kupplung  steht in der Garage . Besteht auch für mich die Möglichkeit für eine steckachse ? Gibt es noch welche zum kaufen ? vielen dank im voraus , liebe Grüße Marijan .


----------



## Dooofy (5. Mai 2012)

Servus,

Ich bekomme eine zurück (passt beim Canyon anscheinend nicht), also wenn Interesse besteht einfach eine kurze Private Nachricht schicken.
Ich werde aber bestimmt in nächster Zeit nochmal eine Bestellung organisieren

MfG Christian


----------



## JochenR (5. Mai 2012)

JochenR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe letztes Jahr von Christian eine solche Achse gekauft. Jetzt benötigen wir keine "Zugmaschine" für einen Fahrradanhänger mehr
> Wurde nur 5mal gefahren - daher wie neu.
> Wer Interesse dran hat - einfach ne PN
> Gruß an alle X12-Papi´s




Ist inzwischen verkauft


----------



## Anitica (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen , brauchen Hilfe, suchen dringend eine steckachse für unseren Anhänger !


----------



## Anitica (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Christian , ich wollt nur nachfragen ob das mit meiner PN nicht geklappt hat ? Wäre echt wichtig mit der steckachse gehen bald in Urlaub und wollen die Fahrräder und natürlich unseren Anhänger mitnehmen . Über ne kurze Info würde ich mich sehr freuen . MfG Marijan


----------



## Anitica (12. Mai 2012)

Wir würden sie auf jeden fall nehmen, wie sollen wir es mit der Bezahlung machen ? per Überweisung oder Pay Pal ? bis wann könnten wir die steckachse bekommen ? Haben schon paar PN verschickt aber irgendwie hats nicht geklappt ! Fahren nächstes wochenende in Urlaub. vielen dank .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strive12 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, benötige auch eine, melde mich per PN.

Grüße




Dooofy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab nun endlich meine Steckachse erhalten.
> Hier ein Paar Bilder:


----------



## dAsGerAeT (15. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Mein Freundin würde gerne das Fatmodul Ant 2012 mit Chariot Cougar fahren, dieses hat eine X12 Steckachse verbaut: http://www.fatmodul.de/bikes_detail_2012_enduro_ant.shtml

Wäre hier die Achse auch passend, um den Cougar mit der Kupplung zu montieren?
Lieben Dank

An Gruaß!


----------



## Dooofy (15. Mai 2012)

Servus,

Die Achse ist passend für das X-12 System und für alle Kupplungen die man mit einer Schraube befestigen kann.
Durchmesser der Kupplungs-Aufnahme sollte zwischen zwischen 0,7cm und 1,5cm sein.


MfG Christian


----------



## dAsGerAeT (15. Mai 2012)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Die Achse ist passend für das X-12 System und für alle Kupplungen die man mit einer Schraube befestigen kann.
> Durchmesser der Kupplungs-Aufnahme sollte zwischen zwischen 0,7cm und 1,5cm sein.
> ...



Fixe Antwort 
Die vorhande Kupplung schau ich mir morgen mal an - kann man ja aufbohren, wenn´s wär ... schreib Dir dann ne PN.
Danke!


----------



## strider1000 (16. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal eine innovative Lösung. Da kann man noch lange darauf warten, bis der Hersteller etwas bringt. Melde mich per PN.


----------



## Dooofy (16. Mai 2012)

danke für das Lob,...


----------



## dAsGerAeT (13. Juni 2012)

Hab Dir ne PN geschickt ...


----------



## Winkelch (2. Juli 2012)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe noch eine Achse,..
> 
> Bei Bedarf melden.
> ...



Hallo Christian,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Steckachse für mein Specialized Enduro um mit unserem Chariot Anhänger zu verbinden.
Hast Du noch eine, und passt diese auch auf mein Bike?

LG Christian


----------



## Dooofy (2. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich bekomme noch 2 Stück.
Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob es beim Enduro auch passt.
Wir können es jedoch so machen, sollte die Achse nicht passen nehme ich sie abzüglich der Versandkosten gerne wieder zurück.

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinterzocker (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian,

ich habe ein specialized stumpjumper und bin auf der suche nach einer passenden steckachse für den chariot-passt da deine? wenn ja könnte ich eine bekommen?
fahren nächste Woche in den urlaub... wegen der Bezahlung sag bitte bescheid.

1000 Dank,
Mfg Daniel


----------



## Dooofy (2. Juli 2012)

Servus,  ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben


----------



## Osmokrat (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Dooofy,
hast Du noch eine Steckachse auf Lager?
Ich  habe ein Fully, welches ebenfalls auch eine X11  Steckachse hat und ich möchte auch einen Hänger ziehen. Daher benötige  ich eine Steckachse. 
Falls nicht, gibt es demnächst eine neue Sammelbestellung?


----------



## mot89 (7. Juli 2012)

Hi ich bräuchte auch eine Steckachse für mein AMR plus, wäre echt super
M.f.G


----------



## Dooofy (9. Juli 2012)

Servus,

Hab leider keine mehr.

Meld mich wenn wieder ein paar Nachfragen eintreffen.
Ab 5St. kann ich noch welche machen lassen, ansonsten wird die Achse einfach zu teuer.

MfG Christian


----------



## fraggle1606 (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian,

wenn die (was ich vermute) auch für das liteville 301er (Mk8) mit X-12 passt, wäre ich auch bei einer dabei...

Danke und Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (12. Juli 2012)

Ok,
dann wären es schon 4

Denke mal dass ich in 1-2 Wochen nochmals 5 bestellen werde, denn einer von unserem Radverein sich auch noch ein Fully kaufen möchte.

Ich melde mich


----------



## Pepeprasch (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian,

Hast du wieder welche auf Lager?

Vg Stefan


----------



## Dooofy (14. Juli 2012)

Pepeprasch schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> Hast du wieder welche auf Lager?
> 
> Vg Stefan




Nein, 
hab keine mehr.

Wenn du jedoch auch noch eine möchtest sind es wieder 5 und ich würde nochmals welche machen lassen. Dauert dann etwa 1 Woche wenn er das Material da hat

Ist dann jedoch das letzte mal. 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Dooofy (15. Juli 2012)

Morgen 16.07.12 werde ich das letzte mal Achsen bestellen.
Wer also noch eine braucht bitte schnell melden !!!

Da man den Hänger in der Regel nur 2-3 Jahre in gebrauch hat, wird es mit Sicherheit den ein oder anderen geben, der seine Achse hier wieder anbieten wird.


Mfg Christian


----------



## ReneRenato (22. Juli 2012)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Morgen 16.07.12 werde ich das letzte mal Achsen bestellen.
> Wer also noch eine braucht bitte schnell melden !!!
> 
> Da man den Hänger in der Regel nur 2-3 Jahre in gebrauch hat, wird es mit Sicherheit den ein oder anderen geben, der seine Achse hier wieder anbieten wird.
> ...



hallo Christian

ist es noch möglich die Bestellung um eine Achse zu erhöhen?

Mfg René


----------



## Dooofy (22. Juli 2012)

Servus,

da einer sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat kann ich dir gerne seine anbieten.

Mfg Christian


----------



## ReneRenato (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian

Super, das Angebot nehme ich gerne an. Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.

Grüsse
René


----------



## zaches (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian, ich bräuchte auch eine deiner Achsen für mein MK8.
Wenn Du also noch welche bestellst oder noch eine übrig hast, ich nehme eine. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## hackschnitzel (29. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich habe seit 2011 ein Canyon Strive. Musste allerdings bisher meinen Anhänger immer mit meinem alten Hardtail ziehen.
So wie ich das sehe, müsste die Steckachse von Christian auch an meinem Strive passen.

Falls also jemand eine Achse übrig hat, oder noch welche bestellt werden, wäre ich ein dankbarer abnehmer.

Danke vorab.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Dr.Kiru (1. August 2012)

Hi Doofy,

ich hab gelesen, dass ich arg spät bin, aber vielleicht hast Du (oder jemand anderes) noch eine Achse um eine Chariot-Kupplung mit meinem AMS 130 zu verkuppeln?

VG
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooofy (1. August 2012)

Muss dich leider enttäuschen.
Ich höre mich mal um ob und wann jemand aus unserem Radverein eine abgeben wird.

MfG Christian


----------



## TheError19 (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

super Lösung die Ihr da gefunden habt....großes Lob!!!

Also ich habe ein 2011 Stereo Pro und benötige dafür eine Steckachse. Wenn einer eine zu verkaufen hat kann er sich sehr gerne bei mir melden!

DANKE!!!


Gruß
Pascal


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. September 2012)

Ich kann ab sofort Achsen liefern.


----------



## Dooofy (4. September 2012)

Alter Ideenklauer,...     sieht ja genau so aus. Ein bisschen Kreativität hättest du ja schon an den Tag legen können


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. September 2012)

Du wolltest doch keine mehr machen lassen da habe ich losgelegt.


----------



## Dooofy (5. September 2012)

Is ja gut,...  

mir ist es egal. Jedoch ein bisschen Eigeninitiative hätte ich schon erwartet, nicht einfach zu 100% kopieren

Mfg Christian


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. September 2012)

Schick mir deine Adresse und ich sende dir eine Flasche Wein als Copygebühr. Rot oder Weis


----------



## Dooofy (5. September 2012)

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN,...


Nein ist schon gut

Mfg Christian


----------



## flovv (17. September 2012)

Hallo,
würde diese Steckachse auch bei meinem AMS 130 Race 2011 passen?
Falls JA gibt es einen Plan um sich selbst eine zu drehen?

Gruß

FloVV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (24. September 2012)

Hey Jungs wer fertigt denn noch eine Achse für X12? PM wäre cool... 

Tausend Dank


----------



## markuspe (26. September 2012)

Hallo X12 pappo´s 
bin auf der suche nach einer x12 Achse für mein stereo 2012. Hat jemand eine abzugeben oder wäre es möglich noch mal welche zu bestellen? 

MFG Markus


----------



## flovv (26. September 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/36872-selfmade-x-12-achse-fur-anhangerbetrieb


----------



## MenschJensch (11. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat noch jemand eine Achse zu verkaufen oder sonst ein Tipp wo ich eine bekomme kann? 

Grüße 
MenschJensch


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. November 2012)

Ich habe noch welche!


----------



## MenschJensch (12. November 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich habe noch welche!


Was soll denn eine kosten?
Die sind für alle x12 kompatibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. November 2012)

ES gibt wieder welche bei mir.


----------



## Eichelpeter (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin seit heute auch Besitzer eines Croozer Kid for 2 =)
Nun bräuchte ich noch eine Steckachse mit Adapter.
Denn mein Ghost AMR Plus hat eine Steckachse....
Hat einer noch eine rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht?

Danke euch =)


----------



## Eichelpeter (2. Januar 2013)

So nun hab ich noch ne Frag. Hat denn irgendwer schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem Fully mit Steckachse und einem Anhänger dran?
Zwecks des Gewichts was auf die hinteren Lager lastet. -> unübliche Zuglast?
Denn ruinieren möchte ich mir meinen HiBau etz auch nicht.

MfG und danke.

Patrick


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Januar 2013)

Ich kann wieder liefern.

Ich habe noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.

STefan


----------



## FOBMTB (22. Januar 2013)

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber wie bekommt man denn das Kupplungsstück vom Croozer (Kid) an die Steckachse montiert? Ich konnte bislang nur die Chariots sehen, die eine andere Aufnahme haben....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. Januar 2013)

Hi, stell doch mal ein Bild von deiner Kupplung rein und uns fällt bestimmt was ein.


----------



## FOBMTB (23. Januar 2013)

Hab auch ein AMS 150 Race von 2011 und halt den Croozer Kid2. Die "Zusatzkupplung für Croozer" wird normal an die Radnabe geschraubt. Wie das jetzt bei der Steckachse funktioniert (funktionieren soll) kann mich mir nicht so recht vorstellen....sorry bin noch nicht solang dabei und über den Winter ist das Rad auch "verstaut".


----------



## Kai-Bike (31. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich quäle mich hier auch seit Tagen durch das Netz um eine Lösung für unseren Chariot und mein neues Haibike eQ Xduro FS mit Steckachse zu finden. Nachdem ich gestern mit dem freundlichen Importeur von Chariot gesprochen habe http://www.zweipluszwei.com/homepage/
welcher mir zu Weber riet, rief ich heute mal bei Weber an.
Ergebnis: in 8 Wochen bringen sie eine eigene Steckachse für ihre Kupplungen auf den Markt 

- meine Entscheidung ist somit klar


----------



## Zelana (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Kai-Bike,

wir haben heute für meine Frau ein Hai Bike eQ Xduro FS abgeholt. Die erste Probefahrt zauberte meiner Frau ein grinsen ins Gesicht....   .
Weist DU ob Weber dann auch eine "neue" aktualisierte Kupplung rausbring. HAbe heute ebenfalls beim Technischen Support angefragt. Allerdings noch keine Antwort erhalten.... Gruß Hardy


----------



## Kai-Bike (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Hardy,

was der gut informierte MA von Weber da im Detail gesagt hat erinnere ich leider nicht mehr. 

Für mich war wichtig dass es ein passendes System eines renommierten Herstellers für Steckachse ist. Egal ob neu oder alt, da wir da eh komplett für 2 Räder umrüsten müssen

Das was wir bisher hatten war an den alten Rädern schon immer nicht perfekt  

Glückwunsch zum Hai, das meiner Frau hängt seit ner Woche in der Garage - sie hatte sich für das rot schwarze RC entschieden. Das Grinsen kommt mir bekannt vor 

Auf mein Pro muss ich leider noch bis Ende März warten 

LG

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_Fräser (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit Anhängern bei x12 Fully?
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## rfeder (25. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan

passt an Deine Achse auch eine Kupplung von einem Croozer Kid Hänger?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA300_.jpg

Meine jetzige Achse ist diese hier:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-for-X-12

Und das wichtigste, hast Du noch eine?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. März 2013)

HI ja paßt!
Du hast Post 

Stefan


----------



## dida76 (27. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand noch eine Steckachse X12 zu verkaufen. Möchte unseren Anhänger an mein AMS 130 Race befestigen.
Wenn ja passt dort auch diese Kupplung drauf?


Wäre Klasse wenn noch jemand eine hätte 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. März 2013)

Hi, du hast Post.Die Kupplung passt.


----------



## Ilu_ (30. März 2013)

Hallo SRX-Prinz!
Ich hab ein Cube ams 150 sl Modell 2011.
Meine Steckachse muss demnach die DT Swiss X 12 sein, eine genauere Bezeichnung (wie meine Vorredner/schreiber) hab ich nicht. Hab meine Croozer schon im Gang stehen, leider wird er jetzt erstmal geschoben und nicht gezogen, da ich keine passende Kupplung hab.
Würde deine Kupplung auf mein Rad passen? Vielleicht kannst mir meinen Vinschgauurlaub mit Bikeanhänger retten...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. März 2013)

Hi, du hast Post Die Achse passt!


Stefan


----------



## Eichelpeter (31. März 2013)

Passt 100%ig!
Der Sommer kann etz kommen! 
Danke nochmal


----------



## gebbi100 (4. April 2013)

Hi
such dringend eine X12 Steckachse für mein 2011er Cube AMS 130, um unseren Croozer samt Nachwuchs zu kutschieren.
Würde mich riesig freuen wenn Du noch eine zu verkaufen hast.

LG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. April 2013)

Du hast Post .


----------



## Deleted 269284 (5. April 2013)

Kai-Bike schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich quäle mich hier auch seit Tagen durch das Netz um eine Lösung für unseren Chariot und mein neues Haibike eQ Xduro FS mit Steckachse zu finden. Nachdem ich gestern mit dem freundlichen Importeur von Chariot gesprochen habe http://www.zweipluszwei.com/homepage/
> welcher mir zu Weber riet, rief ich heute mal bei Weber an.
> ...



Hey ho,
ich schliesse mich der Sache mal an, da wir uns den Chariot CX1 kaufen wollen und darüber hinaus ich n Enduro-Bike mir anschaffen möchte. 
Kann mir Jemand bitte erklären, ob das irgendwie umsetzbar ist bzw. ob es diese Kupplung nun gibt? Selbst Händler widersprechen sich und ich bin etwas verwirrt. 

Natürlich habe ich keine Lust n 4000 Euro Rad zu kaufen, welches dann mit dem 1000 Euro Anhänger nicht geht. 
Ich danke euch recht herzlich!


----------



## MenschJensch (5. April 2013)

Hallo,
habe seit paar Tagen die Steckachse von Weber im Einsatz. Funktioniert prima.
Nutze zwar kein Stereo sondern ein Slide aber die Steckachse von DT Swiss ist die gleiche. 
http://www.weber-products.de/de/weber-x12-steckachse.html


----------



## G_Radelt (5. April 2013)

Die Weber Achse sieht für mich nach einer Konstruktion aus, die nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktioniert, wie die hier im Thread beschriebenen. Bei 90 hätte ich von Weber mehr erwartet und setze daher lieber auf die "Forum Achse" bzw eine selbst gedrehte.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (6. April 2013)

Sorry, ich kann der Sache noch nicht ganz folgen:

Wer hat nun diese Weber-Achse in welchem Rad drin? Und wie kann ich diese selbstgedrehte Forumachse evtl. erwerben bzw. für welches Rad ist die gedacht? Ich bin eben noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung um den Chariot an ein Fahrrad anzubringen, welches ich in den kommenden Tage erwerbe....


----------



## MenschJensch (6. April 2013)

Das Rad ist doch egal. Wichtig ist, dass eine x12 Steckachse von DT Swiss am Urspurngsbike verbaut ist. Ob jetzt die Achse aus dem Forum hier oder die von Weber genutzt wird, denke ich, ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 269284 (6. April 2013)

MenschJensch schrieb:


> Das Rad ist doch egal. Wichtig ist, dass eine x12 Steckachse von DT Swiss am Urspurngsbike verbaut ist. Ob jetzt die Achse aus dem Forum hier oder die von Weber genutzt wird, denke ich, ist egal.




Ganz lieben Dank! Wie gesagt: Der Anhänger kommt, und das Rad muss noch gekauft werden. Bedeutet nun im Umkehrschluss, dass ich mir ein Rad suchen sollte, welches eben diese x12 Steckachse von DT Swiss hat, richtig?

Kannst Du mir da Laufräder empfehlen? Denke, dass ich mein Wunschbike dann umrüsten muss. 
Wenn es OK ist, dann schicke ich Dir mal die Bikes per PM und vielleicht kannst Du mir ja kurz weiter helfen. Wäre famos! DANKE


----------



## MenschJensch (6. April 2013)

Na klar!
Helfe soweit ich kann.
Stand auch zeitweise wochenlang Radlos da und der Hänger war schon im Keller.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (10. April 2013)

Kurzes Update meinerseits (und lieben Dank an alle die mir weiter geholfen haben). 

Ich schwanke eben zwischen einem Canyon und einem YT Wicked Pro. Nach Aussage von YT ist bei denen Nabenbreite von 135mm zu verzeichnen, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass man die hier angebotene (oder die von Weber) nicht verwenden kann. Beim Canyon würde diese Achse aber gehen!
Die Qual der Wahl....


----------



## OGSP (11. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer W12 Steckachse um an meinem Stumpjumper FSR (2013) eine Weberkupplung montieren zu können. Kann mir bitte jemand  eine neue/gebrauchte verkaufen? 
Meine Kids wären echt dankbar.

P.S. Bei meinem Bike kann z.B. keine original Weber-Steckachse verbaut werden, weil sich die Mutter am Bike nicht austauschen lässt (sagt der Händler/Mechaniker). 
Manche werden also weiterhin auf "selbstgedrehtes" angewiesen sein


----------



## OGSP (11. April 2013)

Ich meine natürlich X12.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. April 2013)

Es gibt noch welche bei mir.


----------



## 5kulls (15. April 2013)

Wie sieht's aus gibt's noch Achsen und passen sie für aktuelle 29er Canyon-Bikes (zB. Mavic Crossride x12)?
Danke vorab.


----------



## Frank_Beard (18. April 2013)

Also die Weber Achse ist anders als die, welche hier im Forum verkauft wird. Die vom Forum ist OK für Lastanhänger oder solchen Kram aber ned wenn es um Kinder geht! 
Die von Weber, passend für die DT-Swiss beim Cube, hat Schaltungsseitig die von Cube verwendete runde Achsmutter, welche mit der Schraube für das Schaltauge geklemmt wird, schon angedreht. Auch ist dort noch ein Polygon angefräst, welcher für die Aufnahme des Monoporters gedacht ist. 
Auf der linken Seite (dort wo der originale Spannhebel sitzt) ist die Achse abgeflacht um den Konus zur Klemmung sowie den Polygon aufzunehmen der zusammen mit der Kupplung als Verdrehschutz fungiert. 
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe baut Weber an einer Achse welche dann auch die Räder bedienen kann die das Gewinde für die Steckachse fest im Rahmen haben. ( meiner Meinung eine Fehlkonstruktion - ist das Gewinde beschädigt, kannst den Rahmen vergessen ) 
Die Weber Achse ist immer auch für den Monoporter ausgelegt.... sonst wär es ja einfach. 
Zwingende Voraussetzung ist aber immer der Verdrehschutz und die Sicherheit des Kindes im Anhänger.  Denk mal, daß diese neue Achse auf der Schaltungsseite sicher mit einer Kontermutter kommt, um ein aufdrehen der Achse, durch die starke Belastung des Anhängers, zu verhindern... na ja und dann noch der Kram für den Monoporter.... bin gespannt ....


----------



## Frank_Beard (18. April 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Die Weber Achse sieht für mich nach einer Konstruktion aus, die nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktioniert, wie die hier im Thread beschriebenen. Bei 90 hätte ich von Weber mehr erwartet und setze daher lieber auf die "Forum Achse" bzw eine selbst gedrehte.



Na ja .. die im Forum mit Steuer drauf wär schon bei 60.- und dann ist noch der Kram für den Monoporter dabei .... Find die 90.- für ne Firma echt OK. Der Umbausatz auf Steckachse von DT Swiss kostet fast nen Hunni und da ist weniger dabei. 
In Anbetracht der Sicherheit vom Krümel der hinten sitzt,  hab ich mit den 90.- Euros kein Problem.


----------



## Dooofy (18. April 2013)

Da muss wohl jemand Werbung für Weber machen...  
Wenn ich mir die Achse so anschaue ist sie nicht viel anderes, als die Achsen die hier verwendet werden. (ausser dass Sie nicht für das hier besprochene X12 System ist)
Aber großen dank an Weber dass sie es schaffen nach 4 Jahren eine Lösung zu finden...
Aber diese Lösung für nicht sicher zu erklären, bedarf doch etwas viel Kreativität 

Rosenheim - Eggstätt  25km   Das zaubert mir etwas Grinsen ins Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Beard (18. April 2013)

servus Dooofy ( hmm .. na ja ) 

Klar ist es hier um die Ecke, drum hab ich das Dingens ja.  Die Montage an meinem Cube war problemlos. Hat mit Werbung ned viel zu tun. Bin einfach zufrieden, daß ich ned selber an die Drehbank mußte  . Ich hab auch nur geschrieben, weil ich immer wieder von diversen Produkten lese, der Preis sei viel zu teuer. Jeder der sich in der Technik auskennt oder so nen Beruf gelernt hat, kennt den Aufwand und die Kosten. Wir wollen was "Custom Made" und das kostet eben. 
Geh mal von der hier im Forum angebotenen Steckachse aus. Ist die billig? Die kostet nen Fuffi. (kann aber keinen Monoporter (wollte ich) und hat auch keine Produkthaftung) Hau die Steuer drauf und du bist, wie schon erwähnt, bei 60.- dann überleg was die Fahrradhändler dran verdienen wollen wenn sie über nen Laden verkauft werden würde. (minimum EK x1,5)
Denk mal Weber könnte das im Direktvertrieb auch um das gleiche Geld verkaufen wie die Forumsachse... wenn die Händler ned wären die auch verdienen wollen. 

Gibst mir ned recht ? Ist der Gedankengang Weber Werbung? 

Grüße aus Rosenheim

PS: Thema Sicherheit ... die bei den meisten verwendete E Kupplung hängt dort im 45 Grad Winkel. Wie wirkt sich das ständige Geschiebe und Gezerre von sagen wir mal 40Kg wohl auf die Achse ohne Verdrehschutz oder Konterung aus? 
Wie sagte hier einer im Forum .. Ich hab da hinten keine Kiste Bier hängen sondern meine Kinder. Somit muß dies jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Dooofy (18. April 2013)

Zwecks Kosten.
Ich habe jetzt 20 St. fÃ¼r das 142mm System von Kona machen lassen.
Kosten bei 20 St. ( da der Dreher die Datei von dem X12 System nur minimal umschreiben musste. Anderes Gewinde) 20â¬ / St. inkl. Steuer.
Was kostet diese dann bei einer Auflage von 1000St.?

Aber mal will ja auch was verdienen. Weber ist ja auch kein WohltÃ¤tigkeitsverein.

Sei es wie es will, die LÃ¶sung von uns gibt es ja schon eine gute Zeit und hat sich bewÃ¤hrt.
Da ich selbst schon lange keine solchen Achsen mehr vermittelt habe ist es mir auch ziemlich egal. Meine Entwicklung wird ja hier auch weitervertrieben, was mich ebenso wenig stÃ¶rt.
Es sieht jedoch schon sehr komisch aus, wenn man bisher 2 Artikel / Kommentare geschrieben hat und diese Ã¼ber dieses Thema gehen...  
Kostenlose Werbung ist ja nicht schlecht. Ich wÃ¼nsch euch trotzdem viel Erfolg damit.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Eurobike oder Ispo Bike
Stelle da auch aus...


----------



## Frank_Beard (18. April 2013)

Hmm ... ja mann könnt es so sehen. Da hast recht. Na ja egal, mit irgendeinem Thema muß man ja anfangen. Dein Preis ist realistisch. Da gibt es nix dran zu rütteln. Pack noch den stirnseitig angefrästen Polygon und die Hohlbohrung drauf, die gehärteten Fächerscheiben, den Konus und die Spezialmutter dann kommen wir da gut mit dem Preis hin denk ich. 

Leider wird das mit einem Treffen auf ner Messe nix. Ich arbeite echt ned für den Hersteller. 
Aber macht ja nix. Noch ne schöne Zeit und viele "Ausritte".


----------



## G_Radelt (18. April 2013)

Ich kann Doofy nur zustimmen. Die Argumentation mit Steuern und Gewinnspannen sowie Produktionskosten rechtfertigen die Preis der Weber Achse nicht. Sie sind aus meiner Sicht eher pro Forum Achse, als contra. Natürlich soll jeder auch was für Entwicklungen etc verdienen, auch Weber und Doofy oder SRX-Prinz.

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Weber Achse aber nicht technisch besser, als die Forum Achsen und somit der Aufpreis recht heftig. Sobald mein neues Bike da ist, werde ich daher eine eigene drehen und nicht bei Weber kaufen.


----------



## milchbui (22. April 2013)

Hallo, Klinke mich in diesen Thread mal rein; habe zwar kein Cube sondern ein BMC mit einer 12 mm XTR Steckachse 
  und per Bild attached Standardanhängerkupplung von Chariot - Ist die hier angepriesene Achse zu diesem System kompatibel???



Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt

Danke

lg
Georg


----------



## Frank_Beard (22. April 2013)

Hallo Milchbubi,

ich bin einfach mal neugierig. Diese Mutter die am Ende der XTR Steckachse sitzt, was hat die für ein Gewinde? BZW was hat die Achse für ein Gewinde? Ist das ein M12x1 (Feingewinde) oder ein nomales M12 mit 1,75mm Steigung? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## milchbui (22. April 2013)

Hallo Frank
Schau ich mir heute am Abend mal an
lg


----------



## Frank_Beard (22. April 2013)

Hab grad gegoogelt .. Shimano hat im Normalfall M12x1. Wenn nicht, die Firma TUNE bietet solche Adapter an. Somit solltest Du die hier im Forum angebotene Steckachse oder die neue von Weber verbauen können. Wenn allerdings Dein Rahmen eine ebene Fläche auf der linken Seite hat und keinen Konus, dann hast ein Problem, es sei denn die Forumsachse gibt es in einer Ausführung ohne Konus. Weiß ich aber nicht. Es findet sich hier aber sicher einer, der dies beantworten kann. Die neue von Weber soll dann beides können.


----------



## milchbui (22. April 2013)

HAllo, 
hab grad nachgeschaut- die Achse hat keinen Konus, sondern eine plane, ebene Fläche- dh. muss wohl bei Weber zuschlagen ;( ???

Danke

lg

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66664 (27. April 2013)

Servus,

habe eine Ghost AMR Plus 7500 und mit X-12 achse und wollte fragen ob du noch so eine achse hast und ob die da passt


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. April 2013)

Du hast Post


----------



## hfcoma (30. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir gerade ein Cube AMS 120 Pro 29 geleistet und dabei völlig vergessen, dass der Chariot samt Kind auch noch angebaut werden möchte . Funktioniert die Forums-Steckachse hier auch? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich an einer solchen interessiert. Davon abgesehen, weiß jemand wie es denn mit der Garantie aussieht, da ja Cube zumindest in der FAQ die X12er Achsen im Zusammenhang mit Kinderanhängern explizit ausschließt?


Danke&Gruß


\Fabian


----------



## G_Radelt (1. Mai 2013)

hfcoma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade ein Cube AMS 120 Pro 29 geleistet und dabei völlig vergessen, dass der Chariot samt Kind auch noch angebaut werden möchte . Funktioniert die Forums-Steckachse hier auch? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich an einer solchen interessiert. Davon abgesehen, weiß jemand wie es denn mit der Garantie aussieht, da ja Cube zumindest in der FAQ die X12er Achsen im Zusammenhang mit Kinderanhängern explizit ausschließt?
> 
> ...


Kinderanhänger sind eigentlich bei allen Bikes ausgeschlossen. Bei meinem Canyon Nerve 29er bspw. ebenso. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ein Hersteller (auch von Trekking Bikes o.Ä.) eine Freigabe erteilt bzw die Nutzng nicht ausschließt.
Wenn der Schaden auf den Anhängerbetrieb zurückzuführen ist, greift somit die Garantie nicht. Aber, was der Hersteller nicht weiß...


----------



## hfcoma (1. Mai 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Kinderanhänger sind eigentlich bei allen Bikes ausgeschlossen.



Cube tut dies lt. FAQ (http://www.cube.eu/de/service/faq/faq-detail/article/can-i-mount-a-child-trailer-on-my-cube-bike/) zumindest nicht kategorisch. Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass wenn es zum Schaden kommt der Diskussionsbedarf groß ist.

\Fabian


----------



## G_Radelt (2. Mai 2013)

@hfcoma: Guter Hinweis! Das wusste ich nicht, obwohl ich ein Cube LTD 26 Hardtail mit Kupplung habe (peinlich).
Dann muss ich doch noch mal bei anderen Herstellern nachforschen. Ich will mir für den Anhänger ein Crossbike oder 29er Hardtail zulegen, damit ich das Fully nicht damit belaste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misto (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer X12 Steckachse zum Anängerbetrieb. 

Hat irgendjemand noch eine im Angebot bzw. übrig? 
Die Bikemarktanzeige von SRX-Prinz ist leider scheinbar gestorben/ausverkauft 

Vielen Dank,

Michel


----------



## dtc450i (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Srx Prinz,
gibt es noch Achsen?
Danke....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Mai 2013)

Sie haben Post.


----------



## FunkyRay (7. Mai 2013)

Hätte auch gern noch eine, hatte dir auch eine Anfrage geschickt


----------



## Funworkss (10. Mai 2013)

Hey. Ich bräuchte auch so eine Achse. Ist noch eine zu bekommen?


----------



## ccd (18. Mai 2013)

Hätte auch interesse an einer Achse,wie sieht das denn da mit einem schnellspanner aus?  Hab ein dt swiss mit oversize schnellspanner an einem young talent wicked 160 ... hat da jemand infos?


----------



## toasti74 (22. Mai 2013)

Mein 601 ist jetzt auch endlich ein Zugpferd für unseren CX1.

Besten Dank an SRX-Prinz!


----------



## ingmare (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe bei meinem Cube Elite kann ich auch eine von euren Achsen verwenden. Die Weber X12 wird nicht passen, da die Mutter auf der Schaltwerksseite nicht rund und per Inbus Schrauben geklemmt ist, sondern oval und mit nur eine Schraube gesichert.

An wen kann ich mich wenden. PM funktioniert leider nicht, da ich noch neu im Forum bin.


----------



## Sagu76 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo SRX-Prinz,

Ich habe ein neues Radon ZR Race 29 7.0 mit X12 Steckachse (DT-Swiss steht drauf):
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-7-0_id_21698_.htm

Passt die Steckachse aus dem Forum für Kinderanhänger auch bei mir?

Was muss ich mir zusätzlich noch von Weber Anschaffen damit ich folgenden Anhänger verwenden kann:

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Fahrradanhan...17?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&var=&hash=item43b9cb76d1

Kannst du mir infos zusendenden, danke.


----------



## ingmare (28. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mich nur noch einmal ausdrücklich bedanken. Super Achse die SRX-Prinz da verschickt. Ersten: Super schnelle Lieferung. Zweiten: Super Qualität. Sehr feine Oberfläche. 

Nur das Gewinde ist ein wenig schwergängiger als das Original. Aber mit ein wenig "kraftvollem" Einschrauben ging es. 

Vielen Vielen Dank. Jetzt muss der Carbonrahmen das nur noch abkönnen. Aber naja... die Warnungen sind sicher unbegründet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stegut (3. Juni 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Steckachse um einen Anhänger anzuhängen.  Habe eine DT swiss x12 142 Achse mit verschraubter Mutter.


----------



## ingmare (3. Juni 2013)

Dann nimmst du entweder eine der Lösungen von Weber:

http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/kupplungssysteme/kupplungen/weber-x12-steckachse.html

http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/kupplungssysteme/kupplungen/weber-x12-steckachse-universal.html

Oder du fragst SRX-Prinz, ob er dir eine seiner Achsen schicken kann. Ich Fahre mit der SRX-Prinz-Lösung sehr gut.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (10. Juni 2013)

Ab sofort auch Achsen für Shimano 12mm und Maxel 12mm.


----------



## brutusmeier (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine Achse für mein Stumpi. Hab Dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## TheError19 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Steckachse abzugeben. Wird nicht mehr benötigt....
Wurde ca. 500km gefahren.

Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## brutusmeier (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## da_dennis (2. August 2013)

.


----------



## da_dennis (2. August 2013)

Hi Prinz.


Ich besitze ein Cube Stereo Pro 2011 und möchte gerne einen Croozer 2 kid anhänger ziehen.


Hoffe du vertreibst noch die Achse.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Botets (9. August 2013)

Hallo Doofy,

hast Du zufällig eine Steckachse für mein LV 301 X-12?

Die Lieferung sollte nach Barcelona gehen.

vielen Dank im Voraus!

Botets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (16. August 2013)

Vergeßt bloß nicht auf künftigen Touren den passenden Maulschlüssel für die Steckachse und nen passenden Inbusschlüssel für die AHK mitzunehmen. Hatte jetzt, zwar ohne Kinderanhänger unterwegs, ne Reifenpanne hinten auf ner 100km Tour. Zum Glück ließ sich der Schlauch am Rahmen hängend flicken. Bei einem Riß wäre die Tour da zu Ende gewesen. 

Und bei einer Tour mit Kind (und Frau) hätte ich mir wohl sonstwas anhören dürfen!


----------



## Botets (16. August 2013)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Vergeßt bloß nicht auf künftigen Touren den passenden Maulschlüssel für die Steckachse und nen passenden Inbusschlüssel für die AHK mitzunehmen. Hatte jetzt, zwar ohne Kinderanhänger unterwegs, ne Reifenpanne hinten auf ner 100km Tour. Zum Glück ließ sich der Schlauch am Rahmen hängend flicken. Bei einem Riß wäre die Tour da zu Ende gewesen.
> 
> Und bei einer Tour mit Kind (und Frau) hätte ich mir wohl sonstwas anhören dürfen!



Vielen Dank für den typ!


----------



## TEs... (30. August 2013)

Hallo  @SRX-Prinz,

solltest du noch eine X-12 Achse haben oder noch welche nachordern, hätte ich großes Interesse eine von dir zu erwerben. Vielen Dank schonmal...

TEs...


----------



## Schlauch79 (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ein Cube AMS 120 29" und einen Croozer Anhänger und ich brauche hierfür so eine steckachse...  wer hat so eine noch zu verkaufen. Danke


----------



## MTB-Hölli (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,  ich bräuchte auch eine X12 Achse fur ein soeci enduro von 2013. Da ist eine DT Swiss Achse ab Werk drin.


----------



## triathlonstefan (1. April 2014)

Hallo, @SRX-Prinz 
 Solltest du noch eine Steckachse auch für mich noch haben,wäre dass sehr cool. Ich habe ein canyon cf 7.9 sl und ein anhänger aber leider auch x12 steckachse passt irgendwie nicht zusammen echt schlau von den Herstellern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspro (12. April 2014)

und noch einer mit einem achs-hänger-fully-problem:
bin seit gestern glücklicher besitzer eines ktm scarp elite 29" ( http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/full-..._id=87&cHash=c9d327016f6a01e1381e9cf369e71e36 ) die frau weigert sich beharrlich , den anhänger zu ziehen. 

kann mir jemand eine passende achse anbieten? aktuell ist eine dt-swiss 350 nabe verbaut und die achse ist ~17 cm lang...
wollen nach ostern in den süden...hoff es klappt bis dahin.


----------



## otzbiker (12. April 2014)

Deine Achse hat ein 12x1,75 Gewinde und entspricht damit dem Rock Shox Maxle Standart, so wie an meinem Trek Superfly. Welchen Anhänger hast du?

Ich habe heute meine Lösung für meinen Chariot ausprobiert und getestet. Ich arbeite gerade daran, eine Anleitung mit Bildern zu erstellen. Sobald sie fertig ist, poste ich sie hier.


----------



## aspro (13. April 2014)

Hallo Otzbiker,
ich habe leider keine Ahnung was meine Achse für ein Standard ist...denke aber du hast es schon richtig erkannt. Ich weiß nur sicher, dass mein Haltegewinde der Achse im Rahmen eingearbeitet ist, ich also keine Kontermutter zum festziehen brauche. Das macht es glauch ich nicht einfacher... (Bild der Achse sam Aufnahme im Anhang)

Mein Anhänger ist ein recht alter Trek-Hänger mit als Anhang ersichtlichen Anhängerkupplung. Diese wird normalerweise an der Kettenstrebe festgemacht und funktioniert tadellos. Nur ist mir nun mit dem 29"er die Deichsel zu kurz und auch die Befestigung an der Kettenstrebe ist nicht mehr ganz ideal.

Eine Notlösung wäre nun, die Deichsel zu verlängern und mit der nicht ganz passenden Kupplung zu leben. Ich habe mir aber gedacht, "einfacher"  und sicherer (weil Deichsel nicht verlängert werden müsste) ist die Lösung mit der Achsbefestigung der Kupplung.

Als Kupplung funktioniert sicher die Standardkupplung der Chariot- bzw. Thule-Familie (das Eisenteil in welches die Kugel quasi eingehängt wird). Hab ich schon in einem Geschäft probiert...passt (wie auch alle anderen "neuen" Sachen von Charito bzw. Thule zu meinem alten Hänger passen). Das Problem ist eben nur die Befestigung der Kupplung am Rad 

Als wenn du eine Lösung hast ...meine Frau wär glücklich...und ich somit auch


----------



## otzbiker (13. April 2014)

@aspro: Ich habe meine Lösung hier gepostet.


----------



## tauchi (26. April 2014)

wow.....habe seit gestern auch einen CX1. Hatte mich natürlich vor Fahrradkauf ehrlich gesagt nicht damit beschäftigt, dass es ein Thema sein könnte, dass es kein entsprechendes Zubehör gibt.

Ich habe ein Canyon Nerve AL29 8.9 mit einer 15mm Steckachse. Die angebotenen Steckachsen haben alle nur 12mm!? 

Ich blicke echt nicht durch. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder weiß jemand wo ich eine entsprechende Steckachse kaufen kann?


----------



## otzbiker (27. April 2014)

Welches Baujahr hat dein Bike? Schraub die Achse mal raus, und schau nach, was darauf steht. Canyon verbaut seit einiger Zeit die Syntace X12 Achsen (12 mm) an seinen MTB. 15 mm Durchmesser haben eigentlich die Steckachsen der Federgabeln.


----------



## tauchi (27. April 2014)

BJ 2013, bin aber der Meinung, dass es hinten auch 15mm sind. Muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## tauchi (28. April 2014)

Hatte eben die Achse ausgebaut....es steht schön groß drauf Syntace X12 ;-))


----------



## tauchi (28. April 2014)

hat es jemand eigentlich mal mit einem verlängerten Schnellspanner versucht? Die Steckachse ist ja innen hohl und man könnte den Schnellspanner durchschieben


----------



## webhood (1. Mai 2014)

Falls jemand ne Achse für Syntace X-12 sucht, ich habe 2 hier rumliegen.

Also bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.

Leider hat mein neues Bike RockShox Maxle - Standard, somit passt die alte nicht mehr und die zweite lag hier eh nur rum.

Grüße web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flovanni (2. Mai 2014)

Servus beinand,

Ich wäre auch noch auf der Suche nach einer x-12 Steckachse für mein Cube mit DT Swiss Laufrad. Möchte damit ebenfalls einen Chariot ziehen. Wenn mir Jemand weiterhelfen kann, wäre ich für Hilfe sehr dankbar!!! Merci schon mal!!!


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich würde gerne an meinem Salsa Beargrease Fatbike meinen Chariot mit Weber-Kupplung hängen.

Da ist eine "177mm x 12mm DT Swiss RWS Thru-Axle" verbaut - klar ist das kein Standard.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich sowas "Custom" bekommen könnte?

Danke


----------



## JKS (5. Mai 2014)

Servus SRX-Prinz,

hast du noch eine X12 Steckachse für mein Cube AMS 100 HPC Race 29?

Besten Dank!!


----------



## Andiwug (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo weiß zufällig einer was die 12 dt swiss steckachse für ein gewinde hat? Will mir auch einen Adapter bauen. Momentan hab ich mein Hänger Anschluss zwischen steckachse und Rahmen geklemmt da bin ich aber auf der anderen Seite nur Ca.5mm im gewinde. Hat bis jetzt gehalten aber eine dauer Lösung ist das auch nicht.


----------



## otzbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> Hallo weiß zufällig einer was die 12 dt swiss steckachse für ein gewinde hat? Will mir auch einen Adapter bauen. Momentan hab ich mein Hänger Anschluss zwischen steckachse und Rahmen geklemmt da bin ich aber auf der anderen Seite nur Ca.5mm im gewinde. Hat bis jetzt gehalten aber eine dauer Lösung ist das auch nicht.



Es gibt verschiedene Modelle. Schraub mal die Achse raus und schau nach, ob da eine Typ Bezeichnung oder Abmessungen draufstehen. Oder steht etwas auf dem Rahmen oder dem Gewinde am Rahmen? Für welches Bike (Hersteller, Modell, Baujahr) soll die Achse sein?


----------



## Andiwug (9. Mai 2014)

ist von einem cube ams 130 pro 2014 modell. 
ok ich schau mal ob da was drauf steht. mein jetziger gewindeschneider ist auf jedenfall zu grob.


----------



## Andiwug (9. Mai 2014)

hier mal die achse von mir. vielleicht weiß einer die gewinde größe?!


----------



## otzbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auf den Shimano E-Thru Standard tippen, aber ohne Gewähr. Wie lang ist die Einbaulänge (Unterkante Kopf bis Ende Gewinde)?


----------



## Andiwug (9. Mai 2014)

von anfang schräge bis einschließlich gewinde sinds 16,3cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Die Länge spricht dann doch eher für Syntace X12. Mein Tipp: Beide Adapter bestellen und den falschen zurückgeben oder eine E-Mail an Cube schreiben und nachfragen.



otzbiker schrieb:


> Ich fasse erst mal zusammen. Bei den hinteren 142x12 mm Steckachsen gibt es drei geläufige Standards (Standard, Einbaulänge, Gewinde):
> 
> Syntace X12, 164 mm, M12x1,0
> Shimano E-Thru, 172 mm, M12x1,5
> ...


----------



## Andiwug (9. Mai 2014)

Ok es ist die Syntace X12 Achse. Gibt's die Achse auch in länger? Finde nirgends was.


----------



## otzbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Warum willst du eine längere? Nimm doch die von Thule.

https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...kachse-fuer-syntace-x-12-axle-adapter/a-2758/


----------



## Andiwug (10. Mai 2014)

Ich wollt eine längere da ich dachte das diese günstiger kommt. Aber dem ist wohl auch nicht so. Werd am Montag zum metaller um die Ecke fahren und mir ein Stück Stange holen. Der soll mir gleich das feingewinde reinmachen und gut ist. Kostet dann Max. 10 €.  Danke aber für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen,
Canyon hat ja nun anscheinend bei den neuen Bikes eine x12 Steckachse. ( https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3267#tab-reiter2 ). 
Nun meine Frage: Ist dem wirklich so und kann ich bei dem Bike einen Anhänger (Chariot Cougar) montieren? Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## otzbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Thule Adapter für Syntace X12 kannst du einen Anhänger montieren. Du verlierst aber deine Garantie und riskierst deinen Versicherungsschutz, weil Canyon seine Fahrräder ausdrücklich nicht für Anhänger freigibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. Mai 2014)

otzbiker schrieb:


> Mit dem Thule Adapter für Syntace X12 kannst du einen Anhänger montieren. Du verlierst aber deine Garantie und riskierst deinen Versicherungsschutz, weil Canyon seine Fahrräder ausdrücklich nicht für Anhänger freigibt.




Merci. Den Adapter schaue ich mir mal an. Stimmt, Thule nun. Da muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen.
Aber anders gefragt: Gibt es überhaupt nen Bike-Hersteller, der Anhänger erlaubt? Mir ist nämlich keiner bekannt.


----------



## otzbiker (13. Mai 2014)

In deinem anderen Thread hat ein User geschrieben, dass er von KTM sogar eine offizielle Freigabe des Herstellers für ein Carbon-Fully erhalten habe. Cube gibt seine Räder frei, solange das zulässige Systemgewicht (Rad, Fahrer und Gepäck) nicht überschritten wird. Außerdem habe ich bis jetzt auch noch bei keinem amerikanischen Hersteller ein Anhängerverbot gefunden. Vorteil der Ami-Bikes ist auch die Gewichtsfreigabe bis 136 kg (nur Fahrer und Gepäck).

Ich habe mir ein Trek Superfly zum Ziehen des Anhängers gekauft. Für diesen Zweck erschien mir Alu vertrauenswürdiger als Carbon. Außerdem bieten die Alu Superflys 2014 ein gutes (mit Rabatt sogar unschlagbares) Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und einen super leichten Alu-Rahmen (1.450 g) mit lebenslanger Garantie.


----------



## raptor84 (26. Mai 2014)

HI bin der neue und komme jetzt öfters 

Hab mal ne Frage und hoffe bekomme geholfen, meine Frau hat an ihrem Bike eine XLC Evo Disc Steckachse, 142/12mm verbaut und würde gerne eine Weber Kupplung verbauen, was haben wir für möglichkeiten unsere kleine mit auf Tour zu nehmen, habe noch die Weber Kupplung aber denke die wird nicht passen 


Danke im Voraus.


MfG Chris


----------



## Fenox (5. Juli 2014)

hi @all
habe am hinterrad eine Maxle 157 x 12mm Steckachse.
Hat jemand eine Idee oder Lösung parat wie ich da ne Hänger Kupplung dranbekomme ?

grüße
Dat fenox


----------



## chichoo (27. Juli 2014)

Das selbe Problem dt Swiss 12 Achse für croozer gesucht


----------



## Trosse (29. Juli 2014)

otzbiker schrieb:


> Warum willst du eine längere? Nimm doch die von Thule.
> 
> https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...kachse-fuer-syntace-x-12-axle-adapter/a-2758/




Hallo Zusammen, 

weiß jemand ob die von Thule angebotene Steckachse X12 auch die Montage einer Weber Kupplung E zulässt? Wollte mir für meine Tochter einen Cougar 1 zulegen und diesen dann an mein Speci Enduro Expert 2013 montieren. 

Ich denke die von Weber angebotene Variante der Steckachse wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## chichoo (29. Juli 2014)

Habe die auch von tuhle bestellt sollte morgen ankommen . Bin gespannt . Aber bei mir soll es für nen croozer sein


----------



## icettea (19. August 2014)

chichoo schrieb:


> Habe die auch von tuhle bestellt sollte morgen ankommen . Bin gespannt . Aber bei mir soll es für nen croozer sein



Hey , hat das funktioniert ? Passt die Achskupplung ? 
Kannst Du mal Fotos machen, will das nämlich auch Croozer an Steckachse  Und ich würde dann diese bestellen ! 

Danke Dir


----------



## chichoo (23. August 2014)

icettea schrieb:


> Hey , hat das funktioniert ? Passt die Achskupplung ?
> Kannst Du mal Fotos machen, will das nämlich auch Croozer an Steckachse  Und ich würde dann diese bestellen !
> 
> Danke Dir


 Hi, ja funktioniert prima, kann dir gleich nal ein bild machen.


----------



## icettea (23. August 2014)

Super danke 


Grüße 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb84 (15. Dezember 2014)

hallo zusammen!

leider hat mich die SuFu nicht weiter gebracht, daher Frage ich hier:
Ich habe einen Chariot-Anhänger den ich über eine Thule-Steckachse nach X12-Standard an meinen Rahmen befestigen kann. Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne einen neuen Rahmen mit einer Rock Shox Maxle142 HR-Achse kaufen, leider bietet Thule nur Achsen für X12 oder Shimano an.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Sind X12- und Maxle142-Achsen kompatibel? beide sind 142 x12 mm, optisch sehen sie sich sehr ähnlich und sind beide konisch.
Zu dieser Frage konnte mir leider weder mein Fachhändler noch Thule direkt Auskunft geben. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## otzbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

Da sollte alles drin stehen: X-12-Achse und Anhänger - die Lösung


----------



## MaxMad (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo, da hab ich ja nun den richtigen Thread gefunden.
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für das Syntace System am Canyon Nerve für die Weber E Kupplung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x12-...dapter-auf-schaltungsseite-entfernbar.744052/

Vielleicht kann jemand in meinem Thread oder hier antworten und mir helfen! tausend Dank schonmal!


----------



## MrCoca-Cola (11. März 2015)

Moin Jungs,
Papa sucht für sein Cube AMS LTD Fully passende Kupplung (ideal Weber) zum Ziehen eines 2009 Croozers. Welche Kupplungslösung kann den em MTB verbaut werden? Hat einer noch die nötigen Teile. Wäre Super...

Vielen Dank.
Gruß Axel


----------



## chichoo (15. März 2015)

bekommst du z.b bei amazon von thule , http://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-Zubehö...d=1426435799&sr=8-3&keywords=thule+steckachse 

Diese Nutze ich an meinem Bike


----------



## neural-brain (4. April 2015)

Hey,


ich wollte mal wissen, ob es möglich ist an mein Specialized Enduro Expert 2011 einen Croozer plus 1 zu hängen ?

Danke


----------



## Peppi84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Der rahmen vom Dartmoor Hornet hat eine steckachse von 12x135mm, was für eine Achse kann man da nun verbauen um einen Hänger anzuhängen, in meinem Fall einen Croozer?!

Hab schon an dieverser stelle was von der Thule x12 gehört, diese wird jedoch auf diversen seiten nur für 12x142mm angeboten. Hab aber auch ne seite gefunden wo es hiess die würde auch bei 12x135 passen.

Oder muss ich mir eine drehen lassen von Doofy?

Wäre für eure hilfe sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Oli01 (12. Oktober 2015)

Mein Cube Stereo hat der Anhängerbetrieb wohl etwas zu stark zugesetzt im Laufe der Zeit. Hatte derletzt nen Bruch der oberen hinteren Schwinge. Vermutlich sind die Bremskräfte nicht zu verachten, welche die Schwinge dann jedesmal elastisch ausgleichen muß. Irgendwann is dann das Alu der Schwinge am Ende und bricht... Bei meinem nach gut 10000km und ~5Jahren

Anhängerbetrieb seit ca. 2,5 Jahren


----------



## Andi_72 (12. Oktober 2015)

Uuupps!
Hatte schon fest einen Austausch aller Lager am AM nach der Hängerzeit eingeplant. Aber den Defekt der Schwinge nicht!
Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Lager zeitlich VOR der Schwinge ins Nirvana überwechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas Hecht (12. Oktober 2015)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Stereo hat der Anhängerbetrieb wohl etwas zu stark zugesetzt im Laufe der Zeit. Hatte derletzt nen Bruch der oberen hinteren Schwinge. Vermutlich sind die Bremskräfte nicht zu verachten, welche die Schwinge dann jedesmal elastisch ausgleichen muß. Irgendwann is dann das Alu der Schwinge am Ende und bricht... Bei meinem nach gut 10000km und ~5Jahren
> 
> Anhängerbetrieb seit ca. 2,5 Jahren





Oli01 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Stereo hat der Anhängerbetrieb wohl etwas zu stark zugesetzt im Laufe der Zeit. Hatte derletzt nen Bruch der oberen hinteren Schwinge. Vermutlich sind die Bremskräfte nicht zu verachten, welche die Schwinge dann jedesmal elastisch ausgleichen muß. Irgendwann is dann das Alu der Schwinge am Ende und bricht... Bei meinem nach gut 10000km und ~5Jahren
> 
> Anhängerbetrieb seit ca. 2,5 Jahren


Das liegt nicht am Anhänger, bei mir ist es auch 6 Wochen vor Garantieende gebrochen, zum Glück.Es wird also an der Konstruktion und am verwendeten Material liegen. Eigentlich schade, denn es war ein richtig gutes Bike.
Mir wurde dann ein AMS-Rahmen angeboten, aber das war nicht akzeptabel.
Dann hat es zwar etwas gedauert, aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut. 




Oli01 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Stereo hat der Anhängerbetrieb wohl etwas zu stark zugesetzt im Laufe der Zeit. Hatte derletzt nen Bruch der oberen hinteren Schwinge. Vermutlich sind die Bremskräfte nicht zu verachten, welche die Schwinge dann jedesmal elastisch ausgleichen muß. Irgendwann is dann das Alu der Schwinge am Ende und bricht... Bei meinem nach gut 10000km und ~5Jahren
> 
> Anhängerbetrieb seit ca. 2,5 Jahren


----------



## rooker (24. Mai 2016)

Ist ein bisschen älter, aber vielleicht liests ja noch jemand 

Ich hab einen Croozer und überlege, mir ein Specialized Diverge oder Roubaix zu kaufen. Ab dieser Saison haben die leider alle (außer die günstigsten Versionen) den Specialized SCS-"Standard", sprich Steckachse.

Weiß jemand, ob die Selbstbau-Achse auch mit SCS funktioniert?

Wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden habe, werden bei X12 135er Naben verwendet (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312).

Wenn ich also das NON-SCS-Schaltauge montiere (http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/10/20...ru-axle-design-explanation-development-story/) und damit Standard-Naben mit 135x12 nutzen kann, sollte doch auch die von euch verwendete Achse funktionieren?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (11. Juli 2016)

gibt es vll jemand der seine x-12 Steckachse mit Anhängeroption verkaufen würde. Ich bräuchte eine um unseren Croozer an mein 301 zu bekommen


----------

